# Air filter smells like gas.



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

For the last few months, I have noticed that the air filter has a gasoline smell.

Does anyone know if this is normal, or what the problem might be?

Thanks, veesix


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It's normal. When you turn off the engine, vapors rise up to the top of the system, and guess where your air filter is?


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Do you mean "normal for an old truck"? Also, the filter looks slightly damp. Possibly, this is caused by the 100% humidity we have down here; but that just makes sense. 

The damp appearance, and the gas smell, that's what I am really scratching my head about.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Alright, I have today off, so I decided to roll over to Advance Auto Part and pick up a new air filter.

A couple of managers were working out on the floor, so I got some "Is there anything I can help you find sir?" service. 

I'll see how this filters looks after a week or two. The truck is also doing a little "Pop-Pop" backfiring, and I wonder if this is the cause of the oily/gassy air filter.

Normally I would hardly care, but I just picked up a new K&N air filter and, before I drop it in, I want to think that it'll stay in good shape.

Thanks,

veesix


----------

